# Diabetic recipes.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*Important to learn to read labels, cut the carbs and sugars* from food products you buy.

Exercise is also important. Mine is walking spring, summer, fall and winter. I do 2 miles in the morning with my dogs in the field and woods and 2 more miles in the evening. I put rain gear on when it is raining and the dogs don't seem to mind.


Carbs and things high in sugar (Starch) are bad for us. Potoes were hard to cut back on today I don't miss them as we make cauliflower mashed nearly taste the same.
When I first found out I signed up for one of those weekly menu e mail places for a weeks worth of recipes. Some were good quick and easy and some were a royal pain.

Chicken is farly cost effective for most people, Squash is now in season even this far north.

*Chicken and Squash Casserole
*



What You'll Need:
â¢ 2 teaspoons canola oil 
â¢ 1 onion, chopped 
â¢ 1 pound zucchini, cut into 1/4-inch-thick slices 
â¢ 1 pound yellow squash, cut into 1/4-inch-thick slices 
â¢ 1 (14-1/2-ounce) can no-salt-added diced tomatoes 
â¢ 1/4 cup chopped fresh basil 
â¢ 1 teaspoon garlic powder 
â¢ 1 (10-3/4-ounce) can low sodium, cream of chicken soup 
â¢ 1 cup fat-free sour cream 
â¢ 1 cup shredded reduced-fat sharp Cheddar cheese 
â¢ 4 cups chopped cooked chicken 
â¢ 1/2 teaspoon black pepper 
â¢ 2 tablespoons sugar-free, whole wheat bread crumbs 


What To Do:

1.Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Coat a 3-quart casserole dish with cooking spray.
2.In a large skillet over high heat, heat oil; saute, onion, zucchini, and yellow squash 10 minutes, or until softened. Stir in tomatoes, basil, and garlic powder. Set aside.
3.In a medium bowl, combine soup, sour cream, cheese, chicken and pepper.
4.In the casserole dish, layer half the vegetable mixture, then half the chicken mixture; repeat. Sprinkle top with bread crumbs.
5.Bake 45 minutes, or until hot and bubbly.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*Grilled Steak and Corn with Heirloom **Tomatoes*


Ingredients
2 fresh ears sweet corn, or one pound of frozen nibblets

2 tablespoons olive oil

2 tablespoons white wine vinegar

2 teaspoons snipped fresh sage

1 pound beef top sirloin steak, cut 1-inch thick 

1/4 teaspoon cracked black pepper

2 heirloom tomatoes, cored and cut into wedges

1/4 cup snipped fresh chives or chopped green onions

1 -2 tablespoons crumbled reduced-fat blue cheese

Directions
1.Remove husks and silks from corn. Brush corn with 1 teaspoon of the olive oil. In a medium bowl whisk together remaining 5 teaspoons olive oil, the white wine vinegar, and sage; set aside. 
2.For a charcoal grill, place corn on the rack of an uncovered grill directly over medium-hot coals. Grill for 10 to 15 minutes or until lightly browned, turning frequently to prevent overbrowning. (For a gas grill, preheat grill. Reduce heat to medium-high. Place corn on grill rack over heat. Cover and grill as above.) When cool enough to handle, cut kernels off the cobs. 
3.Add corn kernels, tomato wedges, and chives to olive oil mixture; toss to coat. 
4.Meanwhile, sprinkle the steaks with pepper. Grill the steaks on the rack of an uncovered charcoal grill directly over medium coals (or on the rack of a covered gas grill directly over medium heat) for 8 to 12 minutes for medium-rare doneness (145 degrees F) or 12 to 15 minutes for medium doneness (160 degrees F), turning once halfway through grilling. 
5.Slice steak and place on serving plates. Sprinkle steak with blue cheese. Serve with tomato mixture. 
6.Serving Size: 1 cup tomato mixture and 3 ounces cooked steak 

Nutrition Facts Per Serving:
Servings Per Recipe: 4
PER SERVING: 267 cal., 12 g total fat (3 g sat. fat), 49 mg chol., 98 mg sodium, 11 g carb. (2 g fiber, 3 g sugars), 28 g pro. 

Diabetic Exchanges
Vegetables (d.e): 0.5; Starch (d.e): 0.5; Lean Meat (d.e): 3.5; Fat (d.e): 1 

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*Asian pork tenderloin*

Ingredients
â¢2 tablespoons sesame seeds
â¢1 teaspoon ground coriander
â¢1/8 teaspoon cayenne pepper
â¢1/8 teaspoon celery seed
â¢1/2 teaspoon minced onion
â¢1/4 teaspoon ground cumin
â¢1/8 teaspoon ground cinnamon
â¢1 tablespoon sesame oil
â¢1 pound pork tenderloin, sliced into 4 4-ounce portions 

Directions

Preheat the oven to 400 F. Lightly coat a baking dish with cooking spray. 

In a heavy frying pan, add the sesame seeds in a single layer. Over low heat, cook the seeds, stirring constantly until they look golden and give off a noticeably toasty aroma, about 1 to 2 minutes. Remove the seeds from the pan to cool. 

In a bowl, add the coriander, cayenne pepper, celery seed, minced onion, cumin, cinnamon, sesame oil and toasted sesame seeds. Stir to mix evenly. 

Place the pork tenderloin in the prepared baking dish. Rub the spices on both sides of the pork pieces. Bake until no longer pink, about 15 minutes. Or bake until a meat thermometer reaches 165 F (medium) or 170 F (well-done). 

Transfer the pork tenderloin to warmed plates. Serve immediately


Nutritional analysis per serving


Serving size :1 piece 
Total carbohydrate trace
Dietary fiber 0 g
Sodium 57 mg
Saturated fat 5 g
Total fat 16 g
Trans fat trace
Cholesterol 61 mg
Protein 26 g
Monounsaturated fat 7 g
Calories 248
Added sugars 0 g



To make this spicy pork tenderloin into a meal, serve it with a side of steamed pea pods tossed with sliced water chestnuts, brown rice mixed with dried apricots, and fresh mango and papaya slices.


 Al


----------



## sweetbabyjane (Oct 21, 2002)

Thanks Al. That chicken and squash casserole sounds good and I have all the ingredients. Will have to try it!

SBJ


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

I am Type II, and need to gain weight, not lose it..what a Conundrum. These sound like they would be tasty.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I am also type II known for 15 years but suspect longer due to symptoms I look back and few years and see.

Supper in less than 20 minutes.

*Spinach and Ham English Muffin Pizzas*

*Ingredients*

2 whole-wheat English muffins, split in half
4 tablespoons frozen chopped spinach, thawed and drained
6 tablespoons jarred pizza sauce
2 ounces lower-sodium, deli style ham
Â½ cup reduced-fat, shredded mozzarella cheese

*Instructions*




Preheat oven to 425 degrees F.
Top each English muffin half with 1 tablespoon spinach, 1 Â½ tablespoons pizza sauce, Â½ ounce ham and 2 tablespoons mozzarella cheese.
Bake pizzas for 8 minutes or until cheese is golden brown on top.
*Dietitian Tip:* Wondering what to do with all the leftover chopped spinach? Use it to make an omelet or scrambled eggs the next morning or add it to soup or pasta for supper.

*Nutrition Facts*

Serving Size: 1 pizza


Calories130
Carbohydrate17 g
Protein10 g
Fat3.5 g
Saturated Fat1.5 g



Sugars5 g
Dietary Fiber3 g
Cholesterol15 mg
Sodium475 mg
Potassium230 mg
 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Another quickie.

*Slow-Cooker Chicken Fajita Burritos*

*Ingredients*

1 pound skinless, boneless, chicken strips
1 green pepper, sliced
1 red pepper, sliced
1 medium onion, sliced
1 tablespoon chili powder
1 teaspoon cumin
1 teaspoon garlic powder
Â½ cup salsa
1/3 cup water
1,15-ounce can black beans, rinsed and drained
8 large low-carb tortillas
1 cup plus 2 tablespoons reduced-fat, shredded cheddar cheese

*Instructions*



Place chicken breast strips in a slow-cooker. Top with remaining ingredients except for tortillas and cheese. 
Cover and cook on low for 6 hours or until done. Shred chicken with fork, if needed. 
Serve Â½ cup chicken and bean mixture on each tortilla and top with 2 tablespoons cheese. Fold into a burrito.
 *MAKE IT GLUTEN-FREE:* Use gluten-free tortillas and confirm all other ingredients gluten-free and this recipe can be gluten-free.

*Nutrition Facts*

Serving Size: 1 burrito


Calories250 
Carbohydrate31 g 
Protein28 g 
Fat7.0 g 
Saturated Fat2.3 g



Sugars4 g 
Dietary Fiber16 g 
Cholesterol40 mg 
Sodium565 mg 
Potassium430 mg
  Al


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Does anyone get Hangry or is it just me..lol


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

It's not just you! I had all the ingredients for the asian pork tenderloin in the house and made it for dinner with enough leftovers for a couple days. It's a keeper.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Since I have a bunch of butternut squash in the garden decided to pick one and make these.

*Roasted butternut squash fries*

Ingredients

1 medium butternut squash 


1 tablespoon olive oil  
1 tablespoon chopped fresh thyme  
1 tablespoon chopped fresh rosemary  
1/2 teaspoon salt
 Directions

Heat oven to 425 F. Lightly coat a baking sheet with nonstick cooking spray. 
Peel skin from butternut squash and cut into even sticks, about 1/2 inch wide and 3 inches long. In a medium bowl, combine the squash, oil, thyme, rosemary, and salt; mix until the squash is evenly coated. 
Spread onto the baking sheet and roast for 10 minutes. Remove the baking sheet from the oven and shake to loosen the squash. Place back in the oven and continue to roast for another 5 to 10 minutes until golden brown. 


Nutritional analysis per serving Serving size :1/2 cup 


Calories 62  
Total fat 2 g  
Saturated fat 0 g  
Trans fat 0 g  
Monounsaturated fat 2 g  
Cholesterol 0 mg
 


Sodium 168 mg  
Total carbohydrate 11 g  
Dietary fiber 3 g  
Total sugars 2 g  
Protein 1 g
 To ensure even cooking, cut vegetables into uniform sizes. 
This recipe also works with sweet potatoes or acorn squash.

 *Al*


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*Horseradish and Mustard-Crusted Beef Tenderloin*

Ingredients 
2 tablespoons Dijon mustard 
1 tablespoon prepared horseradish 
1 (2-pound) center-cut beef tenderloin, trimmed 
1/2 cup dry breadcrumbs 

Cooking spray 

*Preparation *

Combine mustard and horseradish; spread evenly over tenderloin. Pat breadcrumbs into mustard mixture. Wrap tenderloin in plastic wrap; refrigerate 1 to 24 hours.
Preheat oven to 400Â°.
Remove and discard plastic wrap from tenderloin. Place tenderloin on a broiler pan coated with cooking spray. Bake at 400Â° for 25 minutes or until a thermometer registers 145Â° (medium-rare) or until desired degree of doneness. Place tenderloin on a cutting board; cover and let stand 10 minutes before slicing.








 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*Healthy Turkey and Chick Pea-Stuffed Eggplant*

Ingredients
*2 *small eggplants, about 6 inches in length 
*1/2 *lb lean (at least 93%) ground turkery
*1 1/2 *cups diced onion 
*1/4 *teaspoon salt 
*1/2 *teaspoon ras el hanout (Moroccan seasoning) 
*2 *cloves garlic, finely chopped 
*1 *can (14.5 oz) Muir Glenâ¢ organic fire-roasted tomatoes, undrained 
*1 *tablespoon tahini 
*1/2 *cup canned Progressoâ¢ chick peas, drained, rinsed 
*1/4 *cup uncooked couscous 
*1/4 *cup crumbled chÃ¨vre (goat) cheese (1 oz) 
*1 *tablespoon fresh lemon juice 
*1/4 *cup chopped fresh cilantro 
Directions 
Â· *1* Heat oven to 350Â°F. Line cookie sheet with sides with foil; set aside. 
Â· *2* Cut ends off eggplants; cut each in half lengthwise. Scoop out flesh, leaving 1/4 inch flesh on all sides, including ends. Place on cookie sheet; set aside. 
Â· *3* Heat 10-inch nonstick skillet over medium heat until hot; add turkey. Cook 3 to 5 minutes or until browned. Add onion, salt and ras el hanout. Cook 4 to 5 minutes or until onions are translucent. Remove from heat; stir in garlic, tomatoes, tahini, chick peas and couscous. Divide mixture evenly among eggplant halves. Cover with foil. 
Â· *4* Bake 25 minutes. Remove from oven; uncover. Sprinkle goat cheese evenly over mixture in eggplants. Bake uncovered 10 to 15 minutes or until eggplant is tender when pierced with knife. Transfer to serving plates. Drizzle lemon juice evenly over each eggplant. Sprinkle with cilantro.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*Roasted Salmon with Thyme and Honey-Mustard Glaze*
Ingredients 
10 thyme sprigs 
1 (3-pound) skin-on salmon fillet (preferably sustainable), pin bones removed 
1/4 cup country Dijon mustard 
2 tablespoons honey 
1 teaspoon white wine vinegar 
2 teaspoons fresh thyme leaves 
1 teaspoon kosher salt 
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper 
1 lemon, thinly sliced 
Preparation 
1. Preheat oven to 450Â°.
2. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper. Arrange thyme sprigs in a long row on parchment. Place salmon, skin side down, on top of thyme.
3. Combine mustard, honey, and vinegar in a bowl. Brush mixture evenly over top of salmon. Sprinkle salmon with 2 teaspoons thyme leaves, salt, and pepper. Arrange lemon slices over salmon.
4. Bake salmon at 450Â° in center of oven 26 minutes or until desired degree of doneness. Serve hot or at room temperature.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*Slow Cooker Squash Soup*

*What You'll Need:*


3 pounds butternut squash, peeled and cut into 1-inch chunks  
1 apple, peeled, cored, and diced  
1 cup chopped sweet onion  
2 cups low sodium, fat-free chicken broth  
1 cup lowfat milk  
1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon  
1/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg  
1/4 teaspoon salt  
1/4 teaspoon black pepper 
 *What To Do:*


In a 4-quart or larger slow cooker, combine squash, apple, onion, and chicken broth.  
Cover and cook on HIGH 3 hours, or until squash is soft. Place mixture in a blender or use an immersion blender; puree until smooth. 
Pour mixture back into slow cooker and add remaining ingredients; mix well. Cook 15 minutes, or until heated through
 
 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*Ingredients*



4 ounces dried whole grain linguine

5 cups bite-size strips zucchini and/or yellow summer squash

1 tablespoon butter

1 pound skinless, boneless chicken breast halves, cut into bite-size strips

1 small onion, cut into thin wedges

2 cloves garlic, minced

1 8 - ounce carton light sour cream

2 tablespoons all-purpose flour

2/3 cup fat-free milk

1/2 teaspoon salt

1/8 teaspoon ground black pepper

1/4 cup finely shredded Parmesan cheese (1 ounce)

2 tablespoons snipped fresh parsley

1/4 cup finely shredded Parmesan cheese (1 ounce)
 
*Directions*



In a Dutch oven cook linguine according to package directions, adding the zucchini strips for the last 2 minutes of cooking. Drain well. Return to hot Dutch oven; cover and keep warm. 
Meanwhile, melt butter in a large nonstick skillet over medium heat. Add chicken, onion, and garlic. Cook about 8 minutes or until chicken is cooked through and onion is tender, stirring occasionally. 
In a medium bowl stir together sour cream and flour until well mixed. Stir in milk, salt, and pepper. Add sour cream mixture to chicken mixture in skillet. Cook and stir over medium heat just until bubbly; cook and stir for 2 minutes more. Add 1/4 cup Parmesan cheese, stirring until melted. 
Serve the chicken mixture over the noodle-zucchini mixture. Sprinkle with parsley and 1/4 cup Parmesan cheese. 



*Nutrition Facts Per Serving:*

Servings Per Recipe: 6
PER SERVING: 272 cal., 10 g total fat (6 g sat. fat), 57 mg chol., 477 mg sodium, 25 g carb. (3 g fiber, 5 g sugars), 21 g pro. 

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*SautÃ©ed Chicken Breasts with Simple Chive Sauce*

*Ingredients*
Â· 4 4 - ounces skinless, boneless chicken breast halves


Â· 1/4 teaspoon salt


Â· 1/4 teaspoon ground black pepper


Â· 3 tablespoons whole wheat flour


Â· 1 tablespoon olive oil


Â· 1/2 cup finely chopped shallots


Â· 1/2 cup dry white wine or reduced-sodium chicken broth


Â· 1 cup reduced-sodium chicken broth or chicken stock


Â· 1 tablespoon snipped fresh chives


*Directions*
1. Sprinkle chicken breasts with the salt and pepper. Place flour in a shallow dish; dip chicken in flour, turning to coat all sides. 
2. Preheat a large skillet over medium-high heat. Add oil to skillet; swirl to lightly coat skillet. Add chicken breasts, smooth sides down; cook about 5 minutes or until the chicken is golden brown. 
3. Turn chicken over; cook for 4 to 5 minutes more or until chicken is no longer pink (170 degrees F). Transfer chicken to a warm serving platter; set aside. 
4. For sauce: Add shallots to hot skillet; cook for 2 minutes, stirring frequently. Carefully add wine; cook about 1 minute more or until the liquid is reduced by half, stirring to scrape up any browned bits from bottom of skillet. 
5. Add chicken broth to skillet; cook for 3 to 4 minutes or until liquid is reduced by half. Stir in chives. Return chicken to skillet; heat through. Serve immediately. Makes 4 servings (1 chicken breast and 3 tablespoons sauce per serving) 
*Nutrition Facts Per Serving:*
Servings Per Recipe: 4
PER SERVING: 217 cal., 5 g total fat (1 g sat. fat), 66 mg chol., 366 mg sodium, 9 g carb. (1 g fiber, 1 g sugars), 28 g pro. 


 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*Ingredients*

24-oz butternut squash 
1 Tbsp olive oil
1 onion, diced
1 large carrot, diced
2 cloves garlic, minced
24-oz fat-free, low-sodium chicken broth
1/2 tsp ground black pepper
1/8 tsp dried sage

*Instructions*



Microwave the squash for 5 minutes.

<LI abp="161">In a large soup pot, heat the oil over medium-high heat. Add the onion and carrot and sautÃ© for 5 minutes, or until clear. Add the garlic and sautÃ© for 30 seconds. Add the squash and sautÃ© for 3 minutes. <LI abp="162">Add the remaining ingredients. Bring to a boil, reduce heat, and simmer for 15 minutes. <LI abp="163">After the soup has cooled slightly, transfer it to a blender and blend until smooth or use an immersion blender in the pot to blend until smooth. If desired, return the pureed soup to the pot to reheat before serving. 
*MAKE IT GLUTEN-FREE:* Make sure to purchase gluten-free chicken broth and verify all other ingredients are gluten-free and this dish can be gluten-free.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*Ingredients*
*1*​ *Tbsp.*
chili powder, mild or hot
*2*​ *tsp.*
ground cumin
*1/4*​ *tsp.*
kosher salt
*1/4*​ *tsp.*
freshly ground black pepper
*2*​ pork tenderloins (1 lb. each), trimmed of excess fat
*1*​ *Tbsp.*
olive oil

*Directions*


Preheat the oven to 400 degrees. Line a baking sheet with foil or parchment paper. In a small bowl, combine the chili powder, cumin, salt, and pepper; set aside.  
Place the tenderloins on the prepared baking sheet, and rub with the olive oil. Then rub with the spice mixture. Roast the pork, uncovered, for about 25 minutes, until the pork is cooked through but is slightly pink in the center. Let the tenderloins rest for 10 minutes. 
Slice one cooked pork tenderloin to serve immediately. Save the second tenderloin for Pork Tostadas. Wrap the reserved tenderloin tightly in foil or place in a sealed container and refrigerate for up to 48 hours.
  Al


----------

